# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  أبناء وطن واحد  . . هكذا هم الأردنيون

## معاذ ملحم

*أهالي ناعور يشاركون رجال الأمن طعام الغداء
*


عمان-بترا- شارك عدد من ممثلي المجتمع المحلي في لواء ناعور افراد المركز الامني امس الاحد طعام الغداء، وقدموا وجبات اخرى لـ( 15 ) محطة امنية للأمن العام والدرك في اماكن واجبها على طرقات اللواء في بادرة مجتمعية عبرت عن مدى التواصل والتالف بين المواطن ورجل الأمن.
 وقال منظمو المبادرة ان ما قاموا به هو جزء يسير من واجبهم تجاه رجال الأمن العام الذين يتحملون الكثير في سبيل امنهم والحفاظ على ممتلكاتهم مشيرين الى ان المبادرة جاءت أيضا لتقديم الشكر لهم لكل ما بذله رجال الامن والدرك في الأيام القليلة الماضية .
 وأكد المنظمون انهم يسعون بالتعاون مع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني في اللواء الى تشكيل نواة مجتمعية؛ لتفعيل دور المجتمع المحلي لمساندة رجل الامن العام في اداء واجباته والوقوف معا في وجه كل معتد ومخرب.

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بالفعل هكـــذا هم الـــأردنيون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفيه عليهم حنا اردنيه كل الامن العام والدرك فوق الراس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ربي يجمعهم على كل خير ،،*

----------

